# Set of 6 1983/'84 Olympic Coins



## philddreamer (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a set of these last weekend, for a fraction of the asking price @ e-bay. They are beautiful! 8) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1983-1984-US-OLYMPIC-GOLD-SILVER-6-COIN-PF-UC-BOX-SET-/190554084153?pt=Coins_US_Individual&hash=item2c5de89339


----------

